# Bees for BVT in wintertime?



## Adrian Quiney WI

I keep my bees in Hudson, WI which is a similar climate. I use small upper entrances and when I blow vigorously into the entrance in the winter a bee or two will come to object. Those bees get used for my personal BVT. If you don't need too many bees this may work for you.

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## Tenbears

I have hives indoors. Observation hives, The bees stay semi active year round, because it is warm in the building, I believe a similar hive could be configured with an access that would allow one to remove a few bees for BVT on a regular basis without worry of the cold.


----------



## pedroblom

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> I keep my bees in Hudson, WI which is a similar climate. I use small upper entrances and when I blow vigorously into the entrance in the winter a bee or two will come to object. Those bees get used for my personal BVT. If you don't need too many bees this may work for you.
> 
> Welcome to Beesource.


Thank you!
Guess I could make an isolated inner cover with a hole in it that i could open and try lure some bees into a can. That would be a really easy solution if it works.


----------



## pedroblom

Tenbears said:


> I have hives indoors. Observation hives, The bees stay semi active year round, because it is warm in the building, I believe a similar hive could be configured with an access that would allow one to remove a few bees for BVT on a regular basis without worry of the cold.


It would be very nice to be able to keep an observation hive indoors in the winter.

For how long kan you keep an observation hive indoor in the cold wintermonths witout letting the bees out to relief themselfs? Here in the north of sweden they have to stay inside the hive for six month in a row. Do you think thats possible?

What kind of observation hive do you use? I can only find two framers ready to buy. Guess i would need something bigger..
http://www.biredskapsfabriken.se/se/artikel.php?kid=8-65&mall=lista.php&id=116


----------



## Tenbears

My hive stays inside year round. It is 8 frames two rows of four frames. the hive has a tube that exits the building so the bees can forage in the summer and make cleansing flights in the winter. it has a place to put a feeder, and access for a queen cage to be installed, as well as an access for an OAV to treat for mites. the entrance can be closed off so the hive can be taken out side to manipulate when needed. 

I would think a five frame nuc could be modified with a top that latched on, and had a glass extension to hold two frames, an access could be devised to allow removal of bees for BVT. An entrance tube could be built on that could be placed in a window and sealed with gaskets and insolation. The hive could easily be moved from indoors to outdoors as desired. Offering all the convenience and functionality of both a standard and observation hive. 

Any how here is a picture of one of my Observation hives.


----------



## Brad Bee

Hey Tenbears, can I come deer hunting with you?


----------



## Huntingstoneboy

"Hey Tenbears, can I come deer hunting with you? "

No kidding!!!!! The observation hive is cool......BUT OMG look at those Racks!


----------



## Bee Bliss

There is a beekeeper that keeps two hives in the garage along a wall. There is large diameter, clear tubing built into the hive bottom area which exits the garage so they can access the outdoors year round. You can see the two-way traffic! At the top of the hives is a special cover that has a covered hole in it. When harvesting bees, a clear jar is placed upside down over the area where the covered hole is. The thin plastic cover piece is slid over. A flashlight is used to shine thru the bottom of the jar and into the hive. The bees enter the jar enticed by the light shining into their hive.. The plastic cover is then slid back in place between the jar and the hive. The still upside-down glass jar is slid over a ways and then jar cover is put on and jar is righted. You need holes in the jar lid for air. I believe the hive's hole cover is secured with one screw so it is somewhat secure and yet can be slid over.

This works as the bees go up into the jar as there is light and they are attracted to that.


----------

